# Can you beat this deal....band saw?



## redneckmedic (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm in the market for a new band saw. I've been price comparing and reading reviews all week. From the big out door stores, to the local high priced  wood working shops, eBay and craigslist included. My budget is roughly $700, but for the deal of the century  I could drop a grand. I'm not really milling my own boards, some resawing, lots of curves on furniture. I like a 1hp motor and will probably put an after market fence/table top.

I can't believe this is the best bad for the buck....

Porter Cable 14" 1.5hp for $449...Lowes.

Shop PORTER-CABLE 13-5/8-in 10-Amp Band Saw at Lowes.com

Anyone know of a better deal.... quality/price?

Have their own reviews on this saw?

I'm going to the wood working show tomorrow, but I'm guessing will leave empty handed.


----------



## 76winger (Jan 18, 2013)

I've seen those at Lowes too, and have been underwhelmed by they're put together. Just seem cheap for that size bandsaw, but probably still at least worth the $459 price. After seeing a demo of the 14" Rikon at Woodcraft, I'm saving my loose change for one of those as they seem to be a much higher quality unit.

This one in particular, it was recently on sale for $200 off: 
Buy Rikon 14 Deluxe Bandsaw at Woodcraft


----------



## Monty (Jan 18, 2013)

For a little more, this Grizzly is a much better saw. I've had mine since they first came out about 8 years ago.


----------



## mb007 (Jan 18, 2013)

If you're set on a new unit, I'll second the G0555 from Grizzly.  If you're not in a big hurry and don't mind used equipment, check out Craigslist.  I picked up a 3-4 year old Jet JWBS-14CS a couple years ago that looked brand new for $400 (I think they were about $900 new at that time).


----------



## G1Pens (Jan 18, 2013)

Rockier has a nice Jet on sale for $599


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Jan 18, 2013)

GI can't be beat for the $$$$$!
#90-125 M1 ? 14" wood cutting bandsaw

Les


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 18, 2013)

Monty said:


> For a little more, this Grizzly is a much better saw. I've had mine since they first came out about 8 years ago.



I've had mine for 5 - 6 years and it stands up very well.  I bought the riser block kit and set it up with the Wood Slicer blades.  The only problem encountered was my own fault, I sawed some real green wood and did not remove the wet dust from the bearings.  Grizzly sent me a set no charge.  As Monty stated, quality saw at good price.

Charles


----------



## plantman (Jan 19, 2013)

If you are going to resaw, it's nice to have a saw that can take a wider blade, say 1 to 2 inches. If you do a lot of tight curves, you need one with a good tracking system that will hold a narrow blade. I know people will say it's all in the adjustments and tuning of the saw itself, but it's a nicer job if you can easly reach and adjust those items. Since you are going to the show, I would try every saw that is there. Don't be afraid to run them hard, and make them do what you are interested in doing.   Jim S


----------



## redneckmedic (Jan 19, 2013)

Found a great deal at a quite disappointing show.  1hp 14" shop fox with fwd/aft clampping fence,  heavy duty roller system for $580.


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 20, 2013)

Look at Rikon.  I have a 14" Rikon and they have made a deluxe model that has a large resaw capabilities.  They are sold at Woodcraft.


----------



## flyitfast (Jan 20, 2013)

+1 on the Rikon 14".  Woodcraft has them on sale for just a little over your budget, but it is money well spent.


----------



## pensbydesign (Jan 20, 2013)

looked at that saw at lowes the quality and craftsmanship left a lot to be desired


----------



## MobilMan (Jan 21, 2013)

I've got the 14'' Ridgid & it is as good as they come--no drift no matter which blade is in it-1/8 to 1/2  still cuts perfectly straight.


----------



## raar25 (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks like a good deal to me.  Unfortunately their quality seems to be hit or miss.  Most of the comments on their site were very positive.


----------

